# Brisbane Australia buddy wanted



## pandemonium (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi there everyone.

I have been dealing with SA for most of my life and time has come to address these issues. I usually deal with stressful situations, like eating in public and socialising, with alcohol (dutch courage) so family and friends dont realise my fears

I am looking for someone who lives nearby who wants to be my 'nervous nelly buddy'. Someone who wants to tackle the fears together.

I believe that being concerned about and wanting to help someone else will help take the focus off my own fears. Lets face it social anxiety is a bloody egotistical disorder.

soooo If you live on the northside and would like a friend send me an email at 
[email protected].

I'm female and in my 40's and find a sense of humour is a real bonus when dealing with nutters like us.


----------

